# 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

hallo

nachdem wir schon mir einer handyfirma im rechtsstreit sind, kam nun von dem neuen handyanbieter auch eine hohe rechnung über 273 euro ins haus.
im einzelverbindungsnachweis ist eine 0900er nummer mehrmals aufgelistet die hier nie jemand gewählt hatte.
auf nachfrage beim handyanbieter riefen die uns zurück, da unter DIESER nummer eine ansage "dieser anruf kostet sie 1.99 euro" kommt und danach nur rauschen ....sie haben dies nun in die prüfungsabteilung gegeben

der betrag über 273 euro ist vom 25.7-31.7.07 zustande gekommen, zu zeiten wo mein mann beim arbeiten war (und ganz sicher nicht nebenbei so lange gespräche führen könnte)
so, nun will ich gar nicht wissen, wie die aktuelle rechnung steht (vom 1.8-bis heute)

erstmal abwarten oder gleich wieder zum anwalt ???

verträge werden mir keine mehr gemacht, nachdem wir nun in 1 jahr 2 mal angegangen wurden :-(

achja, nach recherchen meinerseits im internet handel es sich bei dieser 0900 nummer um die firma telefonmarketing i. p.  in goslar.
finde aber sonst nichts über sie :-(

handyanbieter schreibt nun erst mal ne kulanzgutschrift über 5x 10 euro raus, was uns aber auch nicht weiterbringt :-(


lieber gruss


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Bitte den Namen editieren und lieber die Nummer posten. Meine Kristallkugel arbeitet schon, dauert aber noch.
evtl
0900-5870112
???


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bitte den Namen editieren und lieber die Nummer posten. Meine Kristallkugel arbeitet schon, dauert aber noch.
> evtl
> 0900-5870112
> ???



hallo die nummer lautet 0900 5870111



lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Stimmt. Bei der Nummer sind Nachname und Vorname vertauscht ("Telefonmarketing I*P*" statt jnur "Frau P*, I*") eingetragen, drum fand ich die erst nicht - aber ich war fast so schnell wie Du


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei der Nummer sind Nachname und Vorname vertauscht eingetragen, drum fand ich die erst nicht





wo findet man denn da was?
kann man da auch mehr drüber erfahren, vorallem was die so machen???
über google finde ich rein gar nicht s:-(

lg
siri


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



siri81 schrieb:


> wo findet man denn da was?


http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp

Rufnummernabfrage der BNetzA


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



siri81 schrieb:


> über google finde ich rein gar nichts


Setz den namen in Anführuungszeichen, dann klappt es. "Ing*** P***" - leider ist ihr Name im Firmennamen enthalten, daher kann ich es nicht verlinken. Frag die Frau doch mal. Dort steht eine Festnetznummer. Über www.dasoertliche.de kriegst Du eine Handynummer (Suche nach P*** in Goslar)
Aber ruf mal nicht an, überlege erst, was Du tun willst. Habt ihr Rechtsschutz? Dann sofort Anwalt. Könnte jemand einen Anruf gekriegt haben á la "drücken sie die 1"?

Über die Tätigkeiten von Frau I*P* ist nichts bekannt. Kristallkugel arbeitet aber.


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Setz den namen in Anführuungszeichen, dann klappt es. "Ing*** P***" - leider ist ihr Name im Firmennamen enthalten, daher kann ich es nicht verlinken. Frag die Frau doch mal. Dort steht eine Festnetznummer. Über www.dasoertliche.de kriegst Du eine Handynummer (Suche nach P*** in Goslar)
> Aber ruf mal nicht an, überlege erst, was Du tun willst. Habt ihr Rechtsschutz? Dann sofort Anwalt. Könnte jemand einen Anruf gekriegt haben á la "drücken sie die 1"?
> 
> Über die Tätigkeiten von Frau I*P* ist nichts bekannt. Kristallkugel arbeitet aber.





hallo, ne

er hat nichts gemacht. er hatte nen gewinnspiel bei nem grossen rundfunkanbieter in baden-württemberg mitgemach, was aber ne 01805 nummer war.
darauhin hatte er ne tussi (sorry) auf der mailbox, die meinte, er solle ne nummer zurückrufen.
hatte er aber nicht gemacht :-(

ich blick da nicht mehr durch.......nur noch ärger mit den handys:-(

kristallkugel?
meisnt, du bekommst noch was raus?
anrufen trau ich mich nicht, hab eben angst, das ich nachher auch noch ne mega rechnung im festnetz habe :-/



lg
siri


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



jupp11 schrieb:


> http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp
> 
> Rufnummernabfrage der BNetzA



hey hallo

unter dem link hab ich ja die adresse von diesem telefonmarketing rausbekommen.
mich würde nur eben interessieren was das für dienste sein sollen.....

darüber findet man über google nichts :-(


lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Schildere den Fall und schicke das (mit Datum und Nummer usw und deinem Namen und allem, was Dir dazu einfällt) an
rufnummernspam(@)bnetza.de (ohne die Klammern)

Das ist wichtig, weil nur bei Beschwerden dort die Nummern überprüft werden. Erkundige Dich nochmals bei dem handyanbieter. 
"auf nachfrage beim handyanbieter riefen die uns zurück, da unter DIESER nummer eine ansage "dieser anruf kostet sie 1.99 euro" kommt und danach nur rauschen ....sie haben dies nun in die prüfungsabteilung gegeben"
???
Kannst Du den handyanbieter nennen? Was für eine "Prüfungsbateilung???".


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Bist bei Aka in guten Händen, wenn jemand was rauskriegt, dann er


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Bist bei Aka in guten Händen, wenn jemand was rauskriegt, dann er





hach, ich hoffe es.....

diese handyanbieter nerven mich langsam so dermaßen.
siehe bei premium sms, auch da läuft schon was :-(

es ist zum koxxxx


hoffe, er bekommt was raus *dankeschonmal*


lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Laut 08003301900 ist die Nummer im Netz der Extracom in München geschaltet. Bei "deren" Hotline (ist inzwischen SNT Multiconnect) kann man anrufen, es meldet sich einer der arrogantesten Servicenummernhotlinemitarbeiter, die ich in meiner langen Laufbahn kennen lernen durfte.
Ich solle nicht jeden Schmarrn glauben, der im Internet steht und er lasse sic nicht "ausflascheln, wie wir in bayern sagen"

Ruf mal deren Hotline an und verbitte Dir die Unterstellung, Schmarrn zu verbreiten. Die arrogante Behandlung meiner Anfrage werde ich der Bundesnetzagentur umgehend zur Kenntnis kommen lassen. SNT hat jedenfalls seit gerade eben Kenntnis von Beschwerden über diese Nummer.

080039872266 ist die (kostenlose) Servicenummer.
Frau I*P*'s handynummer funktioniert nicht, beim Festnetz klingelt es einmal, dann ist Stille, dann belegt.

Extracom, soso. Ganz besonders nette leute...
Das werde ich mir merken... Frau M* von dtms ist ihren Spitzenplatz los


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

[hey

danke für die auskunft

was ist denn nun extracom....????hä? blicks nun nicht mehr.

die 0900 nummer ist von denen oder wie???

ich ruf da dann sicher an, aber was soll ich dann sagen?!?!??




lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

Extracom gibt es nicht mehr, deren Netz betriebt jetzt "SNT Multiconnect". Das sind die, die technisch den Anruf unter der 0900 von Frau I*P* abwickeln. Je schneller die Kenntnis von einem (möglichen) Missbrauch haben, desto schneller sind die verpflichtet, diesem (möglichen) Missbrauch Einhalt zu gebieten. Die haben viele Kunden, auch Gewinnspiele bei Radiosendern laufen über deren Netz. Trotzdem brauchen die einem nicht so arrogant zu kommen...

Frage, was für ein Dienst sich dahinter verbirgt, wie man Frau I*P* erreichen kann und fordere sie auf, den Vorfall zu prüfen (ob es ein gehäuftes Anrufaufkommen gibt).

Frage nach Möglichkeiten, dagegen vorzugehen.
Teile ihnen mit, dass die Bundesnetzagentur umgehend informiert wird (mach das am besten sofort) und erwähne, dass dein Mobilfunkprovider die Nummer testweise angerufen hat und dass da nur Rauschen kommt.

Dies alles gilt freilich nur, wenn Du ausschließen kannst, dass da doch jemand angerufen hat. Es wäre halt trotzdem gut zu wissen, was überhaupt angeboten wird.


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

hLLO

Hndyanbieter ist base....

sie waren auch recht nett, aber ich lasse mich nicht mehr "verarschen"

denke eben auch, das diese prüfungsabteilung únter geht, und nichts mehr kommen wird :-(


lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

also jetzt ruf halt schon da an 
080039872266. Ich hab dem arroganten Herrn ja gleich verkündet, dass, wenn er mir schon keine Infos gibt, wenigstens der Betroffene die Infos kriegen soll.
Welcher Dienst wird da angeboten? Wie erreicht man Frau I*P*? Was wird gegen einen evtl. Missbrauch getan? Was passiert mit den Geldern, die für diese Nummer bezahlt werden? Wie stellt SNT/Extracom sicher, dass keine illegal erwirtschafteten Gelder fließen?


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

hey

bin auf 360

solche arschl.
also es handelt sich um eine telefonsexhotline, wo er behauptet mein mann hätte angerufen.
O-ton:" was glauben sie, wieviele verzewifelte frauen hier anrufen und in tränen ausbrechen, weil ihre männer sexuelle befriedigung suchen"

er könne mir beweisen, das die telefonate geführt wurden.......aber auf ne anfrage das er mir das schicken sollte, meinte er ich solle es schriftlich machen.
gehen jetzt zum anwalt.

hab nen hals !!!

eine frechheit, und unverschämtheit.
vorallem erreicht man unter der 0900 nummer niemand.

lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



siri81 schrieb:


> also es handelt sich um eine telefonsexhotline, wo er behauptet mein mann hätte angerufen.


 wer ist "er"? der SNT-Mann? Wie will der das wissen?


> O-ton:" was glauben sie, wieviele verzewifelte frauen hier anrufen und in tränen ausbrechen, weil ihre männer sexuelle befriedigung suchen"


Extracom-isch, der Typ, nicht wahr?


> er könne mir beweisen, dass die Telefonate geführt wurden


 Er *kann* nicht, er *muss*, wenn er Geld will


> vorallem erreicht man unter der 0900 nummer niemand.


unter welcher 0900? Unter der von oben? Ich hab leider 0900-Sperre... Das würde ich ja schon gerne ausprobieren...
SNT ist übrigens *nicht* eine Abkürzung für super-nette Typen


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



siri81 schrieb:


> sollte, meinte er ich solle es schriftlich machen.
> gehen jetzt zum anwalt.


Habt ihr schon einen Anwalt, bzw. hat er Erfahrung mit Telekommunikationstreitigkeiten?
 Ein Feld-Wald und Wiesenanwalt kann da sehr viel falsch machen.

hier eine  Liste erfahrener Anwälte:
http://dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

aber dass ihr gleich dreifach betroffen seid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48913
ist schon ein besonderes Unglück, oder? Nimm mir die Frage bitte nicht zuuu übel 

P.S.: Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung vom 18. August 2006


> suche Partner/in für bestehende 0900-Line Tel. 0170/4 19 0* **


Also Hotline passt... Das war die Handynummer von Frau I*P*.


----------



## blowfish (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> der betrag über 273 euro ist vom 25.7-31.7.07 zustande gekommen, zu zeiten wo mein mann beim arbeiten war (und ganz sicher nicht nebenbei so lange gespräche führen könnte)


könnte es nicht sein, dass das Handy in der Arbeit jemand anders nutzen konnte? Bei dem Provider die Prämiumdienste sperren lassen. Und dann den Rest klären. Wie schon gesagt Aka-Aka kennt sich aus


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

das war einfach nen riesengrossen a...punkt !

ne, ehrlich......

ja, unter der angeblichen sexhotline verbirgt sich einfach ne nummer, wo ne ansage über den minutenpreis kommt, und danach nur rauschen.

so, welcher mann hört sich 30 minuten rauschen in ner leitung an? dazu noch zu ner zeit wo er beim arbeiten ist? und welcher mann ruft dort in ner stunde 4 mal an? *grübel*
bin zwar ne frau, aber kann mir das absolut nicht vorstellen :-/

naja, waren eben beim anwalt....er kümmert sich nun drum .....sonst geh ich die wände hoch :-x


lg
siri


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

nehm ich nicht übel, was meinst wie mir es ging als ich die rechnung geöffnet hatte :-o

aaaaaber, nach genauem hinschauen kann es einfach nicht sein.....


auch der anwalt hat es sich angesehen und geschmunzelt.....da stimmt einfach alles nicht 

was meinst wie uns es nun geht. eines ist aber ganz sicher: vertragshandy : never ever !!!!


grüssle
siri


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*



blowfish schrieb:


> könnte es nicht sein, dass das Handy in der Arbeit jemand anders nutzen konnte? Bei dem Provider die Prämiumdienste sperren lassen. Und dann den Rest klären. Wie schon gesagt Aka-Aka kennt sich aus



hey,

NEIN es hat kein anderer zugriff aufs handy. 

eine kleine kopie aus der rechnung:

0900 xxx: 13.26 uhr
0900 xxx: 13.39 uhr
0900 : 18.48 uhr


so, menne hat von 12-12.45 uhr mittag..... danach kann er so gut wie nie telefonieren, weil er zum arbeiten einfach beide hände braucht.
da ich meinen mann kenne, weiss ich auch, das er sein handy IMMER in der hosentasche hat und zwar MIT tastensperre.......


irgendwas ist da mega mega faul.
hab ihm jetzt dieses handy "weggenommen" bzw das wird nicht mehr benutzt. ich werde das gefühl nicht los, das da irgend nen wurm oder sonstiges drauf ist (was gibts denn da alles?)

also, ich weiss auch nicht was das sein könnte.......nun heissts abwarten :-(

nur schön, das das handy auf meinen namen läuft :-o


lg
siri


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: 0900-nummer, obwohl nie gewähl*

du stellst fragen:smile: :smile: 

der herr bei snt war ja schon fast überfordert mir zu sagen das es sich um diese telefonmarketing -frau handelt....was ich aber schon wusste.
er ist ja direkt pampig geworden und echt unverschämt :-(

lg
siri


----------

